# [APACHE] No consigo acceder al localhost (solucionado)

## sefirotsama

En windows acostumbraba a utilizar una herramienta portable (Uniform Server) el cual con un BAT iniciaba los servicios de un apache y de mysql para conectar y nunca tube problemas.

Actualmente me he decidido a instalar apache y mysql para currarme alguna web en php sin conexión. He emergido apache y mysql con estas USE:

```
sama sefirot # emerge -pv apache mysql

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 doc ssl -debug -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.42  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

```

Luego inicié el servicio y me requería una conexión activa. He editado el script de arranque de apache2 para que no lo requiera (solo comentar la linea que lo pone) pues quiero trabajar sin conexión.

Arranco apache2 y me dice esto:

```
sama sefirot # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Service apache2 starting

 * Service apache2 started

```

Aparentemente correcto (si no hubiera modificado el script al detectar que no estoy conectado, no me permita utilizar el servicio).

Miro de acceder a http://localhost a 127.0.0.1:80 y demás pero no consigo ver la típica pantalla de bienvenida del apache2 server.

Como la configuración es nueva me he dispuesto a seguir el wiki donde les funciona correctamente a la primera. No explican que hacer en un caso como este.

He mirado otras guias y manuales de configuración pero no consigo hacerlo funcionar.

¿Alguien me puede orientar un poco?

----------

## sefirotsama

A ver en estos momentos me está funcionando... estoy online y la única diferencia con antes es que acabo de instalar tor y privoxy para navegar anonimante con firefox. Sin embargo con otros navegadores en los que uso la IP real en internet (links por ejemplo) me funciona bien.

Si cuando estoy sin conexión me vuelve a fallar postearé de nuevo.

Todavia no he encontrado la causa de pq no iva

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Has escuchado de Xampp de la gente de apachefriends??

Nada como ser hombre de pelo en pecho y pelearse uno mismo a costillas de su valioso tiempo contra php, mysql, apache y sus secuaces, pero si lo que necesitas es un webserver completito funcionando en 5 minutos y que se pueda borrar sin daños a terceros, con xampp estas en carrera.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

¿eing?

Pero eso de xampp, es otra distribución o sencillamente un paquete del conjunto preparado para funcionar?

En portage no está, así que supongo que nada de nada...

Ahora que he conseguido ejecutar bien el apache y mysql, lo he intentado probar pero no me interpreta el codigo PHP, lo muestra como texto plano a pesar de estar en el DocumentRoot, pq será?

Las configuraciones són las de por defecto.

Esta claro que no me quiero romper mucho la cabeza así que puede que en unos dias si no lo logro pruebe el xampp ese...

----------

## sefirotsama

Lo que estoy haciendo ahora (no sé si se me ha ido la castaña o que):

```
sefirot@sama ~ $ sudo emerge -v php

Password:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.7  512 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1  USE="berkdb cli crypt doc gdbm iconv ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spl ssl truetype unicode zlib (-adabas) -apache2 -bcmath (-birdstep) -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 (-oci8-instant-client) -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xml -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 7,151 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/php-docs-20050822  2,678 kB

[blocks B     ] media-libs/libswf (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1)

Total: 4 packages (4 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 10,339 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Por lo que he mirado y el libswf es una libreria de flash....

sudo emerge --unmerge libswf

y luego de nuevo intento instalar php y comienza la instalación (a ver si es eso lo que falta).

----------

## i92guboj

Php no va a arreglar tus problemas con apache. No tiene nada que ver. Si php no está instalado, apache no podrá interpretar scripts php, pero lo demás no tiene nada que ver.

¿Que falla? ¿Da algún fallo el browser? Ya sabes: time outs, unreachable sites o similares. Comprueba que tienes permisos para leer con todos los usuarios en tu DocumentRoot, usualmente y si no lo cambiaste, /var/www/localhost/htdocs/. En segundo lugar, prueba sin tu firewall a ver si cambia algo. Recuerda que debes habilitar la capacidad no solo para recibir, sino para enviar desde el puerto 80, ya que ahora vas a ser servidor, y no solo cliente.

----------

## Magnum44

Recuerda añadir las apacheopts en /etc/conf.d/apache2:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D FASTCGI -D PHP5 -D DAV -D SVN"

```

En principio para ejecutar php solo te hace falta "-D PHP".  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

OK!

Gracias por la respuestas!

Las apacheopts las acabo de poner en /etc/conf.d/apache2 y he reiniciado el servicio.

localhost me muestra la bienvenida, accedo al recién instalado http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ y me muestra los ficheros listados según apache. No accede automaticamente a ningún index.htm o index.php

Entro en http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php y me muetsra literalmente el codigo din interpretar.

Le doy permisos a todos los ficheros:

```
sefirot@sama /var/www/phpmyadmin $ sudo chmod 777 *
```

Reintento al acceder y me falla igual, no interpreta el codigo. Respecto si puedo acceder a mi mismo como servidor no sé que decir, no consigo realizar un ping contra mi mismo (localhost:80). No tengo firewall instalado y en teoria no tengo ningún puerto bloqueado (tengo los proxy deshabilitados).

Conclusión, por el momento apache se inicia correctamente pero no interpreta php.

Agradezco las respuestas, pero todavia sigo sin saber que más hacer y en la documentación no encuentro nada útil.

Me voy a revisar este enlace a ver si consigo algo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Apache_Modules_mod_php

----------

## sefirotsama

Añado:

Estoy recompilando dev-lang/php con la use apache2 siguiendo esta guía. Aparentemente ya tenia hecho todo lo que dice pero lo intentaré hacer al pie de la letra.

Si funciona digo algo. Se agradecen sugerencias y apoyo moral

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entro en http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php y me muetsra literalmente el codigo din interpretar.
> 
> 

 

Si cargas el módulo php, entonces no debería pasar eso.

¿Como es tu línea APACHE2_OPTS?

```

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5"

```

Si vas a usar php, también te aconsejo cambiar tu fichero /etc/apache2/httpd.conf para añadir index.php como página predeterminada junto con index.html

```

<IfModule dir_module>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.php

</IfModule>

```

----------

## sefirotsama

Gracias 6thpink, aunque de hecho ha sido recompilar php con la use apache2 y ahora ya me interpreta el código php. Sin embargo al intentar acceder al phpmyadmin me muestra esto:

```
No puc carregar l'extensió mysql,<br />Comprova la configuració de PHP
```

Traducción literal: "no puedo cargar la extensión mysqlm, Comprueba la configuración de PHP"

[...]

Estoy re compilando de nuevo PHP con la nueva use mysql....

Cuando acabe te aviso (y revisaré de paso la config que me has dicho. Cuando acabe todo haré un RAPID_Howto apache+php+mysql

----------

## sefirotsama

Acabo de recompilar PHP con la USE mysql, he reiniciado los servicios, reintento y... AHORA SÍ

Me acabo de dar cuenta que me he dejado la USE xml para PHP (lo mio empieza a ser grabe...)

En el /etc/apache2/httpd.conf he puesto el index.php al principio:

```
DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.html.var
```

Gracias por la atención ^^

Pronto haré la miniguia para apache+mysql+php

----------

